# Deciding on a new miter gauge - Incra 1000SE and 1000HD



## sgcz75b (Jan 8, 2019)

Trying to decide on a new miter gauge for my Bosch 4100-10. I've narrowed it down to either the Incra 1000SE or 1000HD.

Other than the slight difference between the two, has anyone had experience with them?

Any other miter gauges to consider?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I like my 4100 and the miter gauge that came with it, I just put a sacrificial fence on it and it is good to go.
Herb


----------



## sgcz75b (Jan 8, 2019)

Herb Stoops said:


> I like my 4100 and the miter gauge that came with it, I just put a sacrificial fence on it and it is good to go.
> Herb


I understand. The Bosch isn't a bad miter gauge at all. But I'm looking to upgrade for now and in the future.

This is part of the problem of having a hip replacement, pain pills, and too much time until I can get back in the shop. The siren call of new tools and spring!

Thanks.
Steve


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

FWW did a tool test and the JDS Accumiter came out on top but I think they may have quit making them. All of the Incra models did pretty well but some much better than others. I can't find the issue with the test in it at the moment. Pay attention to how much of the guide rail is used up by the mechanism. That was one of the issues with them.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I've had the 1000HD for about 5 years and I use it all the time. It's a good tool and is very reliable, versatile, and repeatable.

David


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Stop every 5 degrees (SE) vs every degree (HD), I have the SE and like it fine, not sure I'd really use the one degree stops. But my favorite tool is the Rockler sled, which I've tuned so it gives exact angle cuts. For precise miters, I rely on my Lion style miter trimmer.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I am partial to the Osborne, I have been hard on it and is holding up nicely 

Osborne Manufacturing - Precision Woodworking Tools - Home Page


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

kp91 said:


> I am partial to the Osborne, I have been hard on it and is holding up nicely
> 
> Osborne Manufacturing - Precision Woodworking Tools - Home Page


I went to their website and took a look at the Osborne. That's the first time I've seen the Osborne in action and it looks pretty slick, Doug. I can see why you like it. I still like my 1000HD but if I were in the market I'd have to consider the Osborne.

David


----------



## sgcz75b (Jan 8, 2019)

kp91 said:


> I am partial to the Osborne, I have been hard on it and is holding up nicely
> 
> Osborne Manufacturing - Precision Woodworking Tools - Home Page


Thanks for the post. I looked at the website, watched the video, and it certainly has merit and looks interesting. I had no idea such a miter gauge existed.

I would want to see and try it in person before committing to it, but it seems sturdy and accurate.

Thanks for the heads-up.

Steve


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

sgcz75b said:


> I understand. The Bosch isn't a bad miter gauge at all. But I'm looking to upgrade for now and in the future.
> 
> This is part of the problem of having a hip replacement, pain pills, and too much time until I can get back in the shop. The siren call of new tools and spring!
> 
> ...


Steve, been there with other parts, both knees and just 7 weeks ago the left shoulder. Kick those pain pills to the side as quickly as possible or you may see your money going elsewhere....I do have the 1000SE and it does a great job for me. One of the main features other than the multiple angle settings was the adjustable miter bar. That being adjusted properly adds a good deal to the actual cut.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

I have the Osborne and wouldn't be without it.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I had an Osborne and liked it well enough, but gave it to my son in law with my old Delta TS. I don't miss it. I think it is too large to work well on a small table, the miter bar hung out unsupported out of the front of the saw. It was quite accurate though.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have the Osborne and the Incra HD1000, and like them both. I bought the Osborne because I got a good deal on it.


----------



## Flipsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

Rockler has the Osborne EB-3 on sale for $119, saves you $20.

https://www.rockler.com/osborne-eb-3-miter-gauge


----------



## sgcz75b (Jan 8, 2019)

sreilly said:


> Steve, been there with other parts, both knees and just 7 weeks ago the left shoulder. Kick those pain pills to the side as quickly as possible or you may see your money going elsewhere....I do have the 1000SE and it does a great job for me. One of the main features other than the multiple angle settings was the adjustable miter bar. That being adjusted properly adds a good deal to the actual cut.



Thanks for writing. I was joking about the pain pills. I do take them as needed but not a fan as they can cause nausea which is worse than the pain. In the hospital the day of my surgery, I walked so much the staff said they were going to put up my photo with a NASCAR banner stating I now held the record for most laps run in a 24 hr. period. I've already replaced the walker for a cane, and use that rarely. Still can't bend over to pick-up loose screws on the shop floor yet, but I feel good and so happy to have the worst behind me.Thanks for your concern.

I decided on the 1000SE and through Amazon it should be here Friday evening.

Glad to hear of your success with the 1000SE and I hope for the same.

Steve


----------



## sgcz75b (Jan 8, 2019)

Got the 1000SE this afternoon and hobbling around the shop got in fitted in my Bosch 4100-10. Couldn't have been easier to get it set perfectly in the miter saw slot.

As I had never seen or held one in the flesh, I can say it's a heavy, well-made piece of machinery.

Couldn't resist a few quick cuts to check for 90 degrees and the machinist square says so.

It's great to smell the sawdust after a couple of weeks and the 1000SE made it possible to do so with pleasure.

Steve


----------

